# la/il covid 19



## Saskia2021

Buongiorno,
è più corretto in italiano anteporre l'articolo maschile o quello femminile a COVID-19? Considerando che COVID-19 sta per Coronavirus Disease 2019, (la malattia da Coronavirus) io opterei per LA COVID, ma sento molto più spesso dire IL Covid...non mi riferisco ad un uso nel linguaggio quotidiano, ma ad un uso in articli scientifici/tecnici..
grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Questa è la prima volta in 1 anno che sento qualcuno dire "la" covid.


----------



## cheappenaioleari

Tempo fa lessi questo articolo a riguardo, ma non mi ricordo bene il contenuto; te lo lascio se sei interessato.
In ogni caso non sento mai dire "la covid", e mi suona anche più brutto di "il covid".


----------



## Saskia2021

Cheppenaioleari grazie, ho letto l'articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca, ad un certo punto dice: "L’uso del femminile sembra tenere maggiormente, almeno per il momento, nelle pubblicazioni di carattere scientifico e nei documenti e nei testi (anche divulgativi) redatti da medici e scienziati"...come dicevo, devo tradurre un articolo scientifico, dall'inglese THE COVID-19 all'italiano, è diffuso IL covid, ma sarebbe corretto LA COVID. da qui la mia incertezza



Paulfromitaly said:


> Questa è la prima volta in 1 anno che sento qualcuno dire "la" covid.



E' più diffuso il maschile, la mia domanda era solo se sia più corretto, in un articolo scientifico, usare il maschile forma più diffusa, o femminile.


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

Secondo me il maschile è dovuto quando si parla del virus, mentre l'uso del femminile, per quanto mi risulti totalmente estraneo, potrebbe essere accettato quando si parla della malattia dovuta al virus


----------



## Cheron

Negli articoli scientifici che ho letto, sembra che si parli solamente di covid-19 senza neanche usare l'articolo determinativo. Sono d'accordo con giginho, per quanto sia strano, il maschile per il virus (SARS-CoV-2) e il femminile per la malattia (covid).


----------



## A User

Ci vuole poco a giustificare il maschile o il femminile.
Una traduzione di stile “letterario”, o quando si parli di malattia grave a carattere epidemico, o pandemico, potrebbe essere “il morbo da coronavirus”, “il morbo covidico (o covidale)”.
mòrbo in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A User said:


> “il morbo covidico (o covidale)”.


Hai mai letto  "morbo covidale"  da qualche parte? Io no.


----------



## A User

Io sì.


----------



## Starless74

A User said:


> covidico (o covidale)


Casomai "coronavirale", ma qui rasentiamo l'italianizzazione di infauste epoche passate.

Per i profani (cioè quasi tutti) "covid" è sinonimo di "coronavirus" non di "malattia da coronavirus"
quindi l'articolo maschile è perlomeno accettabile.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A User said:


> Io sì.


Ci fai vedere dove? 
Cercando "morbo covidale" si trovano ZERO risultati.


----------



## A User

«Recluso per lo morbo covidale sì tanto navigato in porno siti c’ormai per veder ben non basta occhiale…».


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A User said:


> «Recluso per lo morbo covidale sì tanto navigato in porno siti c’ormai per veder ben non basta occhiale…».


Perfetto.
L'affidabilità e l'onestà dei tuoi commenti non si smentisce mai.


----------



## alfaalfa

I cugini d'oltralpe hanno lo stesso dubbio linguistico.


----------



## GabrielH

alfaalfa said:


> I cugini d'oltralpe hanno lo stesso dubbio linguistico.


Ciao, ragazzi
capisco che ci possa essere un dubbio poiché il nome del virus è SARS-CoV-2 mentre quello che si chiama COVID-19 è la malattia da coronavirus. A titolo di curisiotà vi dico che in Brasile "covid-19" è femminile, e penso lo sia anche in Portogallo dato che ho fatto una ricerca veloce sulle loro notizie e ho visto il termine al femminile.


----------



## Starless74

alfaalfa said:


> I cugini d'oltralpe hanno lo stesso dubbio linguistico.





GabrielH said:


> A titolo di curiosità vi dico che in Brasile "covid-19" è femminile, e penso lo sia anche in Portogallo


Qui si va fuori dei confini italiani e quindi fuori tema. 😇


----------



## A User

GabrielH said:


> quello che si chiama COVID-19 è la malattia da coronavirus.


Quindi, la malattia da colera dovrebbe essere la colera? Entrambi iniziano per co-.
Per chi preferisce il femminile, prima che qualcun altro se la inventi: la pneunomo-covirosi.
Una distinzione tra virus e malattia che non ha ragione d’essere, perché nessuno chiama l’agente patogeno con il nome di Covir.
La variante inglese del Covir?


----------



## Mary49

A User said:


> Quindi, la malattia da colera dovrebbe essere la colera? Entrambi iniziano per co-.


Per il colera non c'entra il fatto che inizi con co- ( ), vedi qui l'etimologia:
Etimologia : colera;





Inoltre:  colèra in Vocabolario - Treccani
"Per gran parte del sec. 19° ci fu oscillazione nella grafia e nella pronuncia tra le forme _chòlera_, _còlera_, _cholèra_ e _colèra_, adoperate, in contesti italiani, ora al femm. (com’era la parola in greco e in latino) ora al masch. (per ellissi da _cholera morbus_): _si genera gran copia di bile attivissima_, _che poi nell’autunno contribuisce a suscitare le disenterie_, _le diarree_, _le colere_, _e le febbri putride_ (G. Targioni Tozzetti); _Eh via_, _sbrighiamoci_, _Viene il cholèra_ (Giusti). È prevalsa infine la forma ital. _colèra_, masch., e con accentazione piana prob. per differenziazione da _còllera_".

PS Non esiste una "malattia da colera", il colera è provocato da un batterio, il vibrione.


----------



## A User

Mary49 said:


> PS Non esiste una "malattia da colera", il colera è provocato da un batterio, il vibrione.


Non da un vibrione qualsiasi: (Vibrio cholerae asiaticae).
L'ellissi, oltre che in  _cholera morbus_ c'è anche in _vibrione del colera (Vibrio cholerae) ._

Quindi, _"Il colera si trasmette…"_ può voler dire, più propriamente, _"l’agente patogeno _(che genera, dopo un lasso di tempo, la malattia) _si trasmette…” _e altresì più comunemente è assimilabile al modo di dire _"la malattia si trasmette…"_, che alla luce della figura retorica della _metonimia_ è ampiamente giustificata, a dimostrazione che l’ambiguità è solo apparente.

Aggiungo.
Non è attraverso il maschile o il femminile che si dovrebbe distinguere l’agente patogeno dalla patologia e dalle manifestazioni cliniche (sindrome) della malattia/morbo. Questo si ottiene eliminando le ellissi, con o senza acronimi (il CoV-2 causa il CoViD).
Sui giornali italiani questa sottolineatura è ignorata completamente; si preferisce scrivere “nuove varianti di Covid-19” piuttosto che “nuove varianti di CoV-2”, che è l’abbreviazione di “nuove varianti di coronavirus”. Tanto il significato è inequivocabile, e su questo nessuno può dar loro torto.
Sempre, e solo, in italiano, “il Covid” ha un significato generico, “il CoViD”, (con evidenziazione dell’acronimo) fa risaltare in modo univoco il significato di malattia.

Non è per niente scontato dover decidere tra Covid (malattia) e Coronavirus (virus).
“Positivo al tampone” si traduce o in “positivo al Covid” o in “positivo al Coronavirus”.
Nell’articolo che segue si legge sia “Essere positivi al covid-19…”, sia “Un caso positivo di Coronavirus - spiega il professor Fabrizio Pregliasco…”.

E poi mi chiedo: contrarre il virus o contrarre la malattia?
Coronavirus: cosa vuol dire essere positivo al virus


----------

